# Do you use a case/cover? or carry it without



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I would like to get a skin but i do not see a point of i use the gpro cover thats like a book. Do you like to use a cover on your kindle or read it without, i just kinda get worried i might drop it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

check out the Accesories forum for a whole bunch of discussions on many protective and decorative products for the Kindle. . . .in fact. . . .I think I'll move this thread there so the enablers will be sure to see it!


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hi, ulysses,

Although I sometimes read with my Kindle "nekid," I think you're right, that it's better protected with a cover. My personal favorites are the Oberon and the M-Edge, because I think both brands are beautiful and sturdy enough to protect my Kindle.*


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, I got a case.  I'm very clumsy, so it helps.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I read it with a case on or off but you better believe if its not in my hands its in a cover/case, no way am I leaving that to chance


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

My real concern about carrying the Kindle nekkid is that putting it in my purse that way would get the screen scratched.  I read it nekkid, so I use a sleeve case.  Cases are going to provide some protection from bumps, I don't know about serious drops.  Regardless, almost anything will protect the screen from scratches.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I use the M-Edge Platform (I posted a review here), I always leave it in the case. I wanted something thin and light enough to read with it in the case. I'd hate to buy a case just to pull the thing out and then drop it!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I got a gel/silicone skin that is ALWAYS only kindle,
I have an OBERON tree of life cover that it
usually stays in too. And before I throw it in my
purse, I throw it all in a neoprene cover. 
(I always use the TRENDYDIGITAL waterproof cover 
when I'm reading while floating in the pool)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have 5 different covers and 1 sleeve for my KK. I change them out to fit my mood. Always read with it in the covers, seldom use just the sleeve.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

My Kindle has a skin, an Oberon cover, and a travel case. I just wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it nekkid.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have 3 covers( about to order a 4th) and a skin.  My K2 is ALWAYS in a cover I'm too Clumsy to even consider leaving it without one


----------



## mattskindle (Nov 14, 2009)

I use the M edge Go. It's simple, quick to open(no latch). The cover folds back with no pressure on the hinges.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Absolutely would not leave it uncovered. 
I am convinced if left bare it would have coffee spilt on it, be dropped, be scratched and/or suffer some other devastating fate. The unbearable thought of being Kindless leaves me no choice. My Kindle wears a cover at all times.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

I like to read nekkid...the kindle that is ...I do have the Amazon original cover and the Belkin sleeve I really like them both...I use the Amazon cover around the house and the Belkin when on the go...after reading the reviews of the Amazon cover and the cracking plastic I was sceptical at first but just be careful if you use this cover


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

My K2 is skinned and covered and I rarely take it out of it's cover. I have dropped my Kindle a few times and even with my Oberon on it one corner has been damaged slightly but I shudder to think about how many peices it would be in if it was not in it's cover!

I am currently debating turning it in for warranty because it is working perfectly and nothing is exposed and I don't want to rely on AT&T for wireless.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I keep both my KK and K2 skinned and in Oberon covers all the time.  They are both kept in BB bags or Neoprene sleeves (I purchased the Neoprene sleeves at Target for less than $10.00 each, I have 3 of them in different colors).  I am not going to take a chance on dropping them and not having at least some protection.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I much prefer to read without a case.  While some of the cases are beautiful, I just prefer to read without the extra bulk.  I do have an M-edge cover I use when I need the reading light, but most of the time I use a Waterfield sleeve.  It's good protection for carrying the kindle around, and they're so easy to use I always slide the kindle back into it even if I'm just laying it down for a few minutes.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I keep my Kindles skinned because the bright white is distracting to me.  I will read them out of the cases, but they always go in the cases when I am finished - especially if going into a bag or purse.


----------

